
In Finance, ‘J. Crew’ Is a Verb. It Means to Stick It to a Lender - La-ang
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-17/in-finance-j-crew-is-a-verb-it-means-to-stick-it-to-a-lender
======
La-ang
If you hit the limit of articles you can read, refresh the page and hit Esc
immediately before the whole content loads xD. You will miss images but you'd
still read content.

